# North adams



## Rufus Teague (Sep 8, 2016)

Does anybody know anything about North Adams?


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

Heard they like the H up there.

And what she said. ⬇


----------



## Rufus Teague (Sep 8, 2016)

Do the cops make good money and is their OT/details?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Women in comfortable shoes ?
Or am I thinking of somewhere else in the Hinterlands


----------



## santana (Oct 26, 2013)

I have 3 Academy mates up there... They don't mind it. A small agency, but it's work and the pay isn't bad.


----------

